# A Few Pics From the Denver CEDIA Expo



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

Just a few things I found interesting. Pardon the awful phone cam


Earthquake had a strong presence there. I didn't know they were still in business



This is a speaker!



Quite a few companies were pedaling in wall subs



Kef had a strong booth going





32" sub WFT. The guy who knew all about it was out to lunch when I stopped by but the guy covering for him said he thinks there's an even bigger sub in this line - close to a 50" according to him!



Super flexible video panel that you can walk on and wrap around objects. These aren't available yet, but the rep told me they were setting up shop in CA as I type. He also had a 4k infinitely scalable video wall that uses 2x2 tiles. The demo was like 150" and only a quarter million bucks. Not sure where my photo of that went.



Speaking of video walls, check this one out. Absolutely stunning image. It's made of 6x6" tiles - also scalable. 



And super thin!



………………...


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

JL had a nice booth set up but it was a little crowded. They had a cool 'cutaway' of a 12W6 on display. I think that's a W6



Amp modules!



A couple of Audio Control's new receivers. 



Lexicon. 50 grand for this kit



Forget which vendor this was from. I'd like to have one though



Same vendor makes these. I'll have a pair of those as well please



Lots of new Dynaudio on hand as well.


----------

